# Gary Fisher 2010 Cronus



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Any opinions? Saw a great deal at a nice LBS. Was not considering it but other than the 105's on this it sounds great.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a Cronus & think its great. All the frames are the same across the line. Very stiff and corners like its on rails. They were kinda overpriced originally, so the 105 line on sale could be a good deal.


----------

